# Why do we keep riding when it is so dangerous?



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

Question in the title really, i know some of us have had some serious accidents and in my case i have decided it is too dangerous for me to ride again but for those of you who are brave enough why do you keep in the saddle when we know that one more fall could be the end of our normal life. and why do we take it up when it is one of the most dangerous sports out there??


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Good question! People ask me why I ride when I have a Bad Back, but the worst injuries I've had were nothing to do with riding a horse! I've only once damaged my back coming off a horse, and bashed my elbow badly earlier this year when my horse 'threw' me (he thought it'd be fun to pretend to be a bucking bronco - he's decided maybe not so much now tho' :lol: ) 

It must be a form of madness!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

You can't live your life in fear. You have to do what you love. If nobody ever did anything dangerous we wouldn't have airplanes or electricity. Nobody would have ever seen the top of mount everest, or seen wild animals in the depth of Africa. If I never did anything dangerous I would have missed out on the beauty of a foggy Venice night, the joy of a good ride on a good horse, or even the convenience of driving my car.
I take proper precautions of course, I ride my helmet, and train my horse to be as safe as possible. But I am not one to live in fear and miss out on the best parts of life. I will never stay on the ground out of fear of flying.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Now, I'm about the biggest scaredy-cat out there. Horses, to me, seem to be one of the safer sports, when approached with a bit of caution. I find that the fact that there is a live animal that weighs ten times what I do involved makes me more careful. I wear a helmet every ride, I check my tack for problems while I tack up, before I mount, and as I untack and out things away. I make sure I have control of the horse on the ground before I mount, etc. Most of the statistics about horse related injuries/deaths include not only experienced riders/trainers on seasoned mounts who encounter unavoidable accidents, but also the drunks, the inexperienced in over their heads, and the plain idiots and people taking stupid risks.

I could be killed half an hour from now, hit by a bus on my way to class. Shoot, I could be seriously injured falling down the stairs to get outside to meet the bus! :lol: You look both ways, you hold the banister. Use common sense and be safe, but if you cut all risk out of activity you'll end up sitting in a dark room sipping weak tea and living on vitamins for the rest of your life.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Well one reason why we keep riding is because we come to love being around horses. Now I know we need not ride them but for me to be on my horse on a nice summers morning up in the woods - just me and my horse, the birds and the gentle rustle of the breeze
on the way to the pub for a glass of red. Perhaps to meet along the way with someone walking their dog.
That is privilege - that's what is good in life.

And those folks who have never done it - well they don't know what they are missing do they! 

As for the danger well, yes. No doubt. But you can cut down the odds of a painful injury by choosing the horse very carefully, by knowing what you are doing and by never ever getting so cocky as to think it won't happen to you. Cos sooner or later it might.

If you really like horses, then you are never going to give them up - but you might have a little time off.

Don't get depressed - try again. But take your time and be lucky.

B G


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That's like saying that automobiles are dangerous and I might be killed so I will walk everywhere I go. Many people have potentially dangerous hobbies. The chance that you may get hurt isn't enough to stop them. 
Its not nearly as dangerous as skydiving ;-)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I love it. That's enough for me. Sure it might kill me, but there's worse ways to go and everybody's gotta die sometime. I also ride a motorcycle, that's dangerous too. I refuse to live my life in fear of what might happen to me. A life lived in fear is a life not lived. One of my goals is to go cage diving with great white sharks... Why? Because I've been terrified of the water since I was a child, so I will face my fear. 

Besides just breathing will kill you someday, might as well enjoy yourself until that point!


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had my fair share of horse accidents including being flipped at a water jump on a XC course, the horse landing on top of me and breaking all my ribs, puncturing both lungs, shattering my collar bone and breaking my legs in about 5 different places. I still ride, and I still event. I break and school young horses for a living so hit the dirt a few times a week LOL.
I love to ride and ride to live. Freak accidents happen all the time no matter what you do with your life so why not live doing what you enjoy. I was on life support a few years ago for a kidney thing and was released from hospital a week after I was taken off it. Three guesses what I did when I first got home? Yep, you guessed it, I rode my horse!!
Any sport has its risks, I think because we know horse riding carries higher risks we are actually MORE careful than someone playing lawn bowls for example cos they actually think nothing CAN go wrong - and then they put their back out LOL


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe for me its because I really dont care about staying alive, and if I were to die that way, what a story.
And of course, I love it with all my heart


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

It's....because it's a way of life and its always going to be there no matter what. I see horses in a field and when I'm not riding I'm always thinking about in one way or another. I've had several horse related injuries so I'm careful, I always wear my hat, rarely go out with a body protector on even if it's just for support since I have a bad back due breaking my shoulder and ripping the muscles thanks to a bucker. I always wear boots because I've had my foot broken twice and nearly ended up in plaster. I don't ride just after it's rained or raining nor do I ride when it's icey or really sunny due to the higher risks involved riding at that time. I've been bitten, kicked, trodden on, reared on, bucked with, bolted with and I'd never give it up. The lonest break I've had was a year due to breaking shoulder and then I got back into horses now I'm going to be getting my own in a few months.

Can I just ask why you've got two colts if you find it too dangerous? I assume you're going to drive with them instead?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

For me, I'd rather ride and do what I love and risk breaking my neck, but to me that's better than living in a bubble and being safe. I try not to do anything reckless, but i could get killed doing fairly safe things too. 

If I didn't have horses, I'd probably go insane and blow up a building anyway. Its just safer for everyone


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't want to be so afraid of dying that I'm afraid to live - to me living without my horses would be the end of life as I know it! I live for a trail ride!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have had some pretty scarey falls from horses, but have not been seriously injured at all...wounded pride, sure, and some bumps and bruises; but even then, I have always been able to get back at it. I think it is simply because I love horses so much.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I know I have had some not so nice stuff, but I would rather ride horses than not. I almost got killed in a car accident, but I have never really been scared, I am just more cautious. I love my horses, and I don't think that most of life would be worth it if I didn't have horses. I would go crazy. 

I also figure if I am going to die because of horses I should at least die happy. I would rather die from a freak accident on a horse than most other possibilities.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Ditto x everyone. Life is just too unpredictable to live in fear. I could die of a completely random phenomenon in five minutes...

Riding horses can be scary and hohh yes, it is dangerous. But so is walking across the street/going to the grocery store/eating peanuts for the first time.  Life is meant to be lived...I have no idea what'll happen to me when I go but I'm certainly not wasting my present good fortune just to sequester myself in a plastic bubble instead of getting out there, experiencing our world and living my life to its fullest potential.

Plus I love riding/being around horses. ...yes, I have had my share of scary/painful horsie moments.  It comes part and parcel with the hobby/career.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I read this somewhere, but I don't know who said it, but you can't live in fear! My story of how I got into horses started when I was little, and I was afriad to go and pet one because they were so big but I made myself do it, and now I'm completely in love with them. I'm just an animal person in general, one of my current bosses used to work with big cats at the Busch Gardens in my area (our theme is Africa, so you can imagine) and that's something that I would love to do too!

So maybe its stupidity, maybe its craziness.....its proably both, considering I've been thrown from a horse and broke my arm, kicked, have a horse that bites and want to learn how to barrel race. Ah well, I like adrenaline rushes.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I know riding is dangerous, they even make you sign a paper that states exactly that, but its still enjoyable. Even more so for me, as I like to work with the "problem" horses, and the horses with a little more attitude. I have had my share of accidents, had a horse flip over on me, a horse fall on me, a horse squish my foot (my fault for not making the safest choice), gotten whiplash in my neck from bucking horses, been kicked, bitten, stepped on, have quite a few scars, but in spite of all that, I still want to get back on again, and do better next time. I agree with all the above, that you can't let fear rule your life, and I have always been told that once I've fallen off, I need to get right back up and on the horse, for a couple reasons, unless I am actually injured beyond a couple bruises, and maybe having the wind knocked out of me. You just have to weigh the pros and cons, and decide that for you the pros outweigh the cons. I know that for me they definately do.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I've nearly killed myself doing other things than riding. I've nearly been crushed by a double lorry when the driver decided he was in the wrong lane and turned across in front of us. I've bent my nose smacking it on a rock, I've gone backwards over a waterfall. I've broken a finger playing lacrosse, broke a toe by slamming a door on it, sprained a tendon on a quadbike. I've been pulled off a bike by a dog. Life is dangerous.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I have considered quiting, any times actually, but have never been able to. As BG said, we grow fond of being around horses. I guess some people are ment to keep on riding and others are not. I mean, for me, horses are what I want to do with my life. I want to wake up every morning and hear all of the horses nickering for their breakfast. I want to go to an 'A' show and place dead last and be the happiest person on the earth. I want to be the one that goes out at 4 a.m. for a bareback trail ride on the horse that everyone says is crazy and no one should go near.

To me its all the little things that make me forget the danger. I have hair-line fractured my tail bone twice from falling off (and I already have a bad back). One of those falls still has me nervous to mount, but it has never stopped me. For me now, it is more dangerous on the ground. Bear is a dream for anything that has to do with him having any kind of tack on him. But on the ground... It isnt safe for anyone.

(Dont know if anyone has said this) As horseback riders, we have to accept that horses are dangerous, no matter what we do with them, but if we stay humble and know that the horse could kill us before you say danger, then it gives us a better chance to live. ;]

That thing that is so magical, the thing that everyone dreams of, is the bond. I think having that bond with a horse will save you a broken leg from getting kicked.
There is also respect. Bear is just a big jerk for feeding time (I dont blame him!), he will pin his ears, act like he is going to charge, act like he will kick, but the second you get "taller" then him, he backs down and will wait until you get "smaller" again. (No, my Bear isnt always like this, only when he doesnt have any kind of tack on him).

As long as I have the choice, I will _never_ quit. Even if I cant ride, then I will still have horses that I take care of.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I Agree With what everyone has stated already, 
I love riding, and i want to be around horses all my life, even make a career about it.
I have done alot more dangerous things than i have when on the ground nowhere near a horse lol, but that doesnt mean i didnt have my share of minor horse incidents. 
I think, Horseback riding is like an addiction, once you start, its with you forever and you cant quit no matter how hard you try. 
The adreneline rush that flow's through you when you gallop across afield, over a jump, or in a race against your best friend. 
The bond, that definitally cant break, its so special and precious and it makes us feel loved, and much much more. 
Everymorning i love to wake up and hear the horses whinny for their breakfast and that is what keeps me going throughout the day. 
LOL i sprained a PINKIE FINGER and have swollen hands at the moment, and can barely even lift my same arm,with the same hand and fingers, and that was all from just breaking up a dog fight, this past friday. 
I think we realize that horse's can get dangerous, but there is something that gravitate's us toward's them. I love their eyes, Maybe it is that they are dangerous, but are so calm, subtle and willing. 
It is a reflection of who we are. I dont know if anyone knows that, but their is this quote i stumbled upon that said
"show me your horse, and i will tell you who you are."

I know that as long as im breathing i will always be around horses, no matter what.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I refuse to live my life by being afraid of dying.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with most of you, but I can't help wonder whether horse riding is really all that dangerous. I get similar questions in regard to my hiking &c, and whether I'm not afraid to be out there in the wilderness with all those wild animals. To which I simply reply that the drive to the trailhead is by far the more dangerous, and that's a snap compared to typical freeway traffic.

And of course in terms of general health & longevity, the worst thing you can possibly do is to stay "safe" at home, parked in front of the TV with the chips & dip by your side


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with you 100% james!

By the way, your mare is super cute.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Luv 2 Trail said:


> I don't want to be so afraid of dying that I'm afraid to live


I couldn't agree more! I want to live my life to the fullest and I can't do that if I'm scared to leave my house. When my time comes, I don't want to have regrets and I would absolutely regret not riding.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Good question.

I think it's because horses are like drugs. Dangerous, but highly addictive.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

QHChik said:


> I couldn't agree more! I want to live my life to the fullest and I can't do that if I'm scared to leave my house. When my time comes, I don't want to have regrets and I would absolutely regret not riding.


i agree! im going to keep riding until they have to haul me up onto the back of an old cob.  my mum got me into riding, and i will never get out, if you get into a bad car accident you will be scared for a while, but you cant really stop getting back into a car again can you? haha riding is like eating to me, i MUST do it or else i die


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> I agree with most of you, but I can't help wonder whether horse riding is really all that dangerous.


That's the thing. When getting life insurance they wanted to know if I engaged in life threatening activities such as skydiving, flying airplanes and smoking. I'm pretty sure horse back riding wasn't on the list of things that would make me higher risk to insure.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, as this was a few years ago, and i _wasn't_ riding at the time (not due to fear, just too many little children and not enough time and money :wink.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

AlmostThere said:


> When getting life insurance they wanted to know if I engaged in life threatening activities such as skydiving, flying airplanes and smoking.


Well, I do fly airplanes - and into back country dirt strips, dry lake beds, and suchlike - and I still think the drive to the airport is the most dangerous part.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I believe this list is based on fatalities (unfortunately not sure how accurate it is, probably not very). 

http://www.sportingo.com/all-sports/a10042_ten-most-dangerous-sports-world

My bf is a motorcycle stunt rider... he thinks I'm nuts for riding. My brother raced snowmobiles, he thinks the same thing. They both say "You're riding a 1000 pound animal that has a mind of it's own." If they knew how small the brain was they probably wouldn't think it was any smarter... LOL.

http://www.motleyhealth.com/articles/2009/11/how-dangerous-is-horse-riding.html 

Here's another one (Britian)


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> My bf is a motorcycle stunt rider... he thinks I'm nuts for riding. My brother raced snowmobiles, he thinks the same thing. They both say "You're riding a 1000 pound animal that has a mind of it's own." If they knew how small the brain was they probably wouldn't think it was any smarter... LOL.


My brother races motocross (on 4wheelers) and has always said the same thing. He's come much closer to being hurt and there have actually been people to die at his races though, so I don't think I agree with him.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know about everyone elses horses but mine are not all that dangerous. They are well trained and docile. I do ride some horses for other people but I try to make them as safe as I can before I get on them. I get dumped once in a while but I don't consider it terribly dangerous. I feel much more endangered driving through a city or being out late in a city than I do on even the rankest most unpredictable horse.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I ride because I love it. You can't worry about getting hurt or you're going to miss out on a lot of great things. Like riding horses.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> They both say "You're riding a 1000 pound animal that has a mind of it's own."


Whereas they're riding a piece of machinery that has no mind at all 

Not to mention that in my (admittedly limited) experience, the average horse is quite a bit smarter than the average off-road motorcycle rider.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, that's what I tell them (about the brain anyways). Their point is the horse can decide to not do what you're telling it to do. Of course, my boyfriend has NO experience with horses and my brother has had quite a few bad ones. I think they just like to harass me. 

They're both very smart guys, but to the bf I say that I don't have to worry about the guy in the 2 ton Humvee talking on his cell phone running me over (unless I'm riding on the road). The horse I can handle. I figure as long as I stay on I'm fine. They also make a good point that they wear complete protective gear while I don't wear anything. 

It's all perception and knowledge. Horses are dangerous, they can kill or maim you without even trying. There are ways to minimize that danger and riding is too much fun to give up!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Motorcycles also go much faster and my horse can stand up without my help.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Next time I'll use that one.  My dad always told me that a horse won't kill itself so as long as you stay on it's back you'll be fine. Not sure how true that is, but it's served me well so far!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Next time I'll use that one.  My dad always told me that a horse won't kill itself so as long as you stay on it's back you'll be fine. Not sure how true that is, but it's served me well so far!


Thats worked well for me too. The only time I get hurt is when I find myself involuntarily dismounted. I have been on some pretty hairy runaways when I was a kid but I was more afraid of jumping off than staying on.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I get hurt when I come off. I've seen a couple people get severely injured doing the emergency dismount too. 

The runaways... ahh the memories.. Couple times when I was a kid my mare's (both of them did it to me) bolted for home. One just ran. I was too scared to jump. The other bucked and ran. Again too scared to jump. 

I think now I'd be too ****ed to jump "You're not getting away with this crap" kind of thinking! Actually Soda tried that with me when I first bought him. I stayed on and got him back under control, he hasn't tried that particular trick again.  Smart boy, likes to mix it up!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Riding is my passion.Iv had plenty of falls but you cant live in fear.If your scared to saddle up DON'T and find a safer Hobby.Its not safe to ride a horse when your scared to death that something is going to happen.

You fall ,brush yourself off and get back on.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Their point is the horse can decide to not do what you're telling it to do.


Sure, and that's my point too. As in if you're out riding, and come to a rocky creek bed or a wide ditch, and decide to just plow through or jump over it. The motorcycle will just go ahead and try to do what you tell it, so you crash on the rocks. The horse will probably say "No way Jose! You think I'm some sort of dumb animal?" (freely translated from the Horse ), and you will be a bit put out, but in one piece.



> They also make a good point that they wear complete protective gear while I don't wear anything.


OK, I'm not going to touch that line


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, good point James, they just don't understand...:lol: Stupid motorcycle! 

I guess I should proof what I write before I hit the post button? :lol:


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Honestly if I were to die I would do it on a horse. My horse is my life line if I didnt have him I would have nothing. I am not going to spend my life being a herbert in a bubble we all have a life but it is our choice to wether to live it or not. 
Riding is very dangerous we never get on thinking this would be our last ride. But we do it anyways and I will never stop.
We only live once.
Tasia


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've had serious enough accidents I probably should have been dead several times over. 

Why do I keep riding? I LOVE it. Horses and training and communicating are what I love to do, and I'd rather die doing what I love, than live a life denying pleasure.

If you spend your whole life living in fear, you'll miss out on really living life.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Take your pick:

1) We're fearless people.
2) We love our horses.
3) We're too stupid to know any better.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Tasia said:


> Riding is very dangerous we never get on thinking this would be our last ride.


If it's that dangerous, how did the human race manage to survive? Until about a century ago, if you wanted to get some place on land, you had basically two choices: either rode a horse, or you walked. Yet the horse-riding cultures, or the parts of a culture that rode horses, didn't kill themselves off - or at least not from falling off horses 

I still think driving a car is at least as dangerous these days, if not more som


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, life is dangerous. You could step off a curb and break a leg. Driving a car is one of the most dangerous things a person could do but billions of people do it every day. I don't believe in fate by any means but I do believe that a person is meant to go through certain tests of their endurance. If I am going to be hurt, then I will be hurt. However, whether I am riding a horse, driving a car, walking down the stairs or taking a shower, accidents happen. I would much rather be hurt doing something that I love doing (riding) than something I hate (pretty much everything else). My Dad says it perfectly. He is a Sheriff but hates it. He says all the time "God forbid that I die behind the wheel of that stupid cop car. Give me a horse between my legs and an open prarie any day."


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Take your pick:
> 
> 1) We're fearless people.
> 2) We love our horses.
> 3) We're too stupid to know any better.


Well, I'm definitely not the first, so I must be some combination of 2 and 3 :lol:.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Once more, I have to credit our friends, smrobs and Barry, whom have once more stated well, how I feel about this sensitive (to me) subject. All of you have added valued information, so I don't mean to say the other posts are any less important. I digress...
I have had one of the most miserable (and extraordinarily painful) two years in our beloved sport that one might imagine. Within two months alone, I have been tossed like a bad habit to the unforgiving ground, and sustained a good share of physical bruising, twice! (not to mention the bruising of my dignity ...) ..It is reported that on average, something like 600 hours of equestrian activity takes place BEFORE an unfortunate situation happens. I figure I made less than 40 hours...
So, as I have personally struggled to regain my confidence, I have asked myself the very same question..WHY?? Glutton for punishment? I have questioned my own ability to ride, as I once had before. 
Were it not for sound advice (and you know who you are), I would not be anywhere near when I'm at, or would I be counted among the very fortunate horse owners. However this struggle continues. I had been on the trail of that "perfect" horse, only to be met by countless disappointments. 
Then I met by providence the newest addition to my world, Blue (see my barn), who day by day instills the feeling that I am far from finished with this adventure. His personality is such, that I almost can't resist his nature and charm. 
I cannot afford to be intimidated by my personal fears, it has been my way to face them one by one, if even met by temporary defeat. I have learned to take it one step at a time, patience with myself, and slower than I would go at it some 25 years ago. 
To sum it up, I still wonder the whys and hows but, I have resigned myself to two facts. I take this as a challenge to fully regain my confidence and skill, and it is a longer road than expected. Most things of real value do not come easily..
And secondly, I believe the Lord has given me this exceptional opportunity to get this right one last time, when I was once certain I would never venture this way again. I am therefore, most fortunate. 
The saga continues....


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> Question in the title really, i know some of us have had some serious accidents and in my case i have decided it is too dangerous for me to ride again but for those of you who are brave enough why do you keep in the saddle when we know that one more fall could be the end of our normal life. and why do we take it up when it is one of the most dangerous sports out there??


It is where I find my peace


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> If it's that dangerous, how did the human race manage to survive? Until about a century ago, if you wanted to get some place on land, you had basically two choices: either rode a horse, or you walked. Yet the horse-riding cultures, or the parts of a culture that rode horses, didn't kill themselves off - or at least not from falling off horses
> 
> I still think driving a car is at least as dangerous these days, if not more som


:-| people do a lot of things that are dangerous we still do it.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Ever hear of the guy who spent his entire life BMXing, never got hurt and he stepped out of his house one day tripped on the porch steps, hit his head and died? 
Yup, life (even bubble wrapped) can kill you in an instant. So its best if you accept that and start living. Plus the people with real passion for horses never even had to accept that, search the dangers, or second guess, we just saddled up, hopped on and will ride till we die.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay, I did alot of research on this when I was younger, and Horse back riding is the MOST dangerous sport out there..
But I think that for most people, HorseBackRiding is not only a sport, but a way of life, and just like how you cant exacoly chose who you love, You cant decide wether you want to ride. I know for me, Its in my blood, I am a good teen, and if I stopped riding, I would be into drugs, and achohal. I love it too much to say no to going riding at 7 am when I have been out all night. Its in my blood, and my pasion.. I couldn't stop if I tried.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

cause it's the best thing us country people got since technology(lol jk) but it is really fun once you get a good horse that you can get what you want out of it


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I've had Zu for six months now. It feels like forever, and at the same time, like I just got him. I already can't imagine my life without him. I ride because I'd go crazy without it. And I don't live my life wondering what will kill me, but rather wondering what I can do next to make my life happy and full of laughter, adventure, and good people.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I think we do it because there is a definite feeling of pure freedom when you ride, even if all you do is walk along a trail, becoming one with your horse is just amazing. Once it gets in your blood, it never goes away. I feel truly blessed to have had a life that has had horses in it.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

like ponies said it feel like freedom and sometimes when your running or even just walking you feel like you have the power to do anything in the world and sometimes it feels like your flying up in the sky with the birds and the other animals that fly.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Anything with animals is dangerous because they're unpredictable. I'm more likely to have my wrist ripped open by my tom cat getting too excited when we're playing rough than breaking a bone while riding. My cat is mental, he'll take on my staffie x ridgeback who could just sit on him but the cat wins and drags the dog around by his face.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's called 'acceptable risk', and is different for every person.

For instance, there's no way I'd go mountain climbing, because I don't think falling off the face of jagged rocks is something I'm willing to chance.

I also don't have any desire to snow ski. What about strapping 2 highly waxed boards on your feet and sliding down a mountain of snow and ice is appealing? No thank you! :lol:

We all have different ideas for acceptable risk, and for me that's horseback riding.

Sure, I've been hurt badly more than once, and will probably be crippled up once I get really old. Once I'm too gnarled and athritic to get up in a saddle, I'll take up driving horses.

After my last bad horse accident (broken ribs, collarbone, and bad concussion), I wasn't just nervous about riding, I was _terrified_. 

_Not_ riding was unacceptable to me, so I found a great trainer and took riding lessons on her old, reliable schoolies until I got my confidence back enough to ride my own horses again.

If you _think_ something is too dangerous or foolish, then it's an unacceptable risk. Nothing wrong with that, and we all have our own hot buttons.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Lis said:


> Anything with animals is dangerous because they're unpredictable.


In my experience, though, they're a lot more predictable than humans - particularly humans behind the wheel of a car


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^
AMEN! :shock:


----------



## western walking horse (Nov 27, 2009)

you have to do what you enjoy or life will be boring and plain 
hey question for all who got hurt do you regret it ever riding on a horse ever wanting to


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm with Kevin... I don't view horses as that dangerous.. or at least my horses. 

As a horse person I've learned to pick my battles and grow eyes in the back of my head. There are certain behaviors I don't deal with and I try to deal with as much as possible before I get on. Most of my injuries have been from getting ran over, getting head butted, trailer incidents and a few from jumping but most of them are easily preventable. To me the danger decreases the longer you have horses because you learn QUICKLY from your mistakes. I don't put up with silly bull -crap from my horse or others.. They all have excellent gate and stall manners.. My horses know how to load and back out of a trailer (NEVER TURN AROUND) and learning to read body language is key. )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I can not live in a world without horses. I just can't. I would fall into something beyond depression....shoot me before you take away my horses. I ride because it's exhilarating. Sure, I've fallen, but it's worth it to me. I need horses in my life, and riding is just what I live for.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Equiniphile your screen name made me laugh! Usually the suffix "phile" is associated with a sexual inference. Yes it's general meaning is "love" but more commonly used for terms like Pedophile (person who has sex with children) or Agnophile (person who acts out rape or rapist) Agophile (sexual masochist) homophile (gay person).... 

Anyway with that name your combined with your post talking about how much you love horses made me giggle a little bit. Technically the term your looking for is "Hippophile" Equiniphile isn't really a word. )


----------



## aid (Nov 29, 2009)

after trying some of the 'extreme sports' surfing, snowboarding, mountain boarding, in-line skating, with various injuries from bruises, dislocated fingers, broken ribs etc, i decided at the age of 41 to try horseriding, after 6 months no injuries and i enjoy it more than anything else i've done, the moral is if you dont try you'll regret it, and then get run over by a bus!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Because I love it, because I wouldn't be myself, wouldn't be happy without it. We put ourselves at risk every day with everything we do. For me, it's driving to work, working in the OR with the potential of needle sticks meaning developing HIV or hepatitis C, riding my horse, riding my bike, swimming in the lake. I couldn't live my life in a plastic bubble. You are always at risk. Heck, I lived in Tornado alley most of my life, so even if I never left my house I was at risk of a Tornado coming and taking me out!!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

aid said:


> after trying some of the 'extreme sports' surfing, snowboarding, mountain boarding, in-line skating, with various injuries from bruises, dislocated fingers, broken ribs etc...


You know, I've done a good many of those "extreme" sports, but the only sport I've ever gotten seriously hurt at was a softball game at a company picnic


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Riding is my life! I LOVE horses! I wouldn't be me without them and I would rather die(not really) than not be able to ride. 
Life is dangerous and we can't do anything to make it completely safe. 
I could die all of a sudden right now. That's just life.
I only get to ride once a week and it's pure torture! I would love to be able to ride everyday.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*Life's all about taking risks. **I just wouldn't be me with out Molly, or riding. Its what i love to do i don't care if its dangerous  (I dont really see it as 'dangerous' though.*


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Because we love it. In life you make choices and you don't look back


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> I don't put up with silly bull -crap from my horse or others.. They all have excellent gate and stall manners.. My horses know how to load and back out of a trailer (NEVER TURN AROUND) and learning to read body language is key. )


X2 Some of my worst injuries have actually come from handling horses with bad manners... not riding. My guys have good manners because I don't put up with any BS. My farrier has said that he enjoys trimming my horses because they are well mannered.

I have had my share of riding injuries, including a fall this summer that jarred my back pretty badly. But, I ride for the freedom... for a feeling that I can't get any other way... when I ride, everything else goes away - all my worries and troubles - it is just me and my horse.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love horses so much, that the love trumps fear. To me, it is worth the risk. I also try to be careful, of course. But I am much more afraid of driving a car (I get cold, sweaty palms and a case of nerves) than of riding my horses. To me, they are just worth it! And I really love the relationship. They are more than horses, they are my best friends. And by the end of a long trail ride, I am so relaxed that if the horse spooked I would probably just roll off into a loose heap on the ground.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

While I have been hurt several times, broken many bones, and almost died the one time; the only time that I feel truly at peace is when I'm on the trail on my horse. It's all worth it when the rest of the world just disappears and it seems as though everything and everybody is at peace.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

well ive never done drugs, but riding is my drug...if someone came up to me tomorrow and said you can never ride again, idk what id do id probably go crazy...

I've only been thrown off twice in 14 years, once by a quater horse (so that doesnt count) and once by a little mountain horse...

first time i flew through the air and landed on a round pen panel, knocked me out, second time i got thrown in the outdoor ring, slid into the fence and he cow kicked me at the bottom of my back...

Nate


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

simple answer we're all crazy lol plus i think that is part of the thrill i mean i know every time i get on my horse(or any horse) they could totally kill me if they wanted to but there is that trust factor. Also for all those risk takers the thought of possibly getting hurt is part of the thrill.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I have come of quit a few times.... luckily *knock on wood* I have bounced right back up and got right back on. But the truth is.. i have been on horses since I was born. Riding my own horse at 2. It my life, my love, passion. I am now 21 and break and train horses. 
I have never thought of quitting riding. But in all honesty... you could leave work today and get in an accident and never be the same. You could even die. So why give up what you love... If your life could be cut short anyway. Thats my thinking.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

It makes people feel good.You dont have to worry about anything.Horses help people overcome bad days. Riding makes people feel free.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Tink said:


> X2 Some of my worst injuries have actually come from handling horses with bad manners... not riding. My guys have good manners because I don't put up with any BS. My farrier has said that he enjoys trimming my horses because they are well mannered.
> 
> I have had my share of riding injuries, including a fall this summer that jarred my back pretty badly. But, I ride for the freedom... for a feeling that I can't get any other way... when I ride, everything else goes away - all my worries and troubles - it is just me and my horse.


yes i have had bruses and now muscle damage from a bite 2 weeks ago, still ride through it and the horse that bit me 
I have also jarred my back show jumping, this was 7 years ago and i still have problems with it. horses, the adrenalin and the pleasure is worth more than the world to me


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

wannahorse22 said:


> It makes people feel good.You dont have to worry about anything.Horses help people overcome bad days. Riding makes people feel free.


Its like my signature says 

"The extraordinary capacity of the horse is to elevate the human spirit"


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I grew up riding, and I loved it so much. I had a spunky horse when I was 17, and I loved her so much, even thought she threw me frequently, reared, and bucked. Ironically enough, I actually fell more times from my old gelding, but that's because I was very daring with him. One time I was showing off in front of some girls scouts I was teaching by racing with one of my friends, and I tumbled right off because Clay decided he'd rather just stand then race!

I was never hurt with my old horse, but after taking a fall while jumping with my mare, my confidence was shattered, and I was always afraid after that. 

I went several years without riding, and it was depressing. I started riding again this year, and I've never felt so happy or so alive. I could never go without horses in my life again. They bring me so much joy, no matter if I'm out on a trail ride, enjoying nature and beautiful weather, or trying to learn how to best influence their movement.

If I couldn't ride for whatever reason, I think I'd probably take up driving, even though I've heard it's more dangerous. But at least I'd be able to still do it, unless I get really beat up! (maybe, I don't actually know what driving requires )


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sophie19 said:


> You can't live your life in fear. You have to do what you love. If nobody ever did anything dangerous we wouldn't have airplanes or electricity. Nobody would have ever seen the top of mount everest, or seen wild animals in the depth of Africa. If I never did anything dangerous I would have missed out on the beauty of a foggy Venice night, the joy of a good ride on a good horse, or even the convenience of driving my car.


 Very, very true!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

my mother and sister in law have lived their lives in fear and it effected my husband. he has a lot of regrets at not having tried sports or other activities because of his mom's fear of accidents. my family encouraged me to try anything i wanted to, even if i wasn't very good at it. i know the risks of horseback riding but it's something i love to do, i take every precaution, and i'll keep doing it. i have fallen off, been kicked, but i still get back up. like someone mentioned, i refuse to live my life in fear of something i love.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

You only live once.
I'd rather live a short life doing something I love, than live a long life miserable.


----------



## CobbleStep (Jan 24, 2009)

It's your life, your soul, your passion! Would you give up your soul? Riding is not 100& safe, but neither is sitting here on the computer. Everything you do is dangerous, but with a trustworthy horse and precautions riding can become a less dangerous activity on the list.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Asking why I ride is like asking me why I breath. I ride because its my life and even if I'm feeling scared or something, I have to ride. It feels good. I feel like everything to do with horses is me. I can't stay away from the horses and they know that lol. I ride time and time again when I know I could potential die or something because if I would die, at least I spent most of my life doing something I enjoy and when I wasn't doing that, I wasn't really living anyways. =)


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll tell you why I ride because horses are my everything.
I have more chance of dieing by being hit by a truck than dieing a my horses.
But you know what I would rather die tomorrow doing what i love with my two amazing mares than die in 50 years and never ride again.
So if your scared of life then your already dead you know what I mean.

So don't be scared if it's what you love to do when ever you do die you'll reget not riding and being with horses [or what ever u love].

As a great woman i know said I don't want to go into the grave nice and presurved I want to go in screaming with a glass red in one hand and a bar of choclate in the other.

Well said most of u before me.

Ireland and her to amazing mares crystal and angel


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

Because we're addicted. I do know people who've quit for the reason you've stated, but in my opinion they never got properly addicted.


----------

